

Early Mockups for Firefox’s Upcoming New Tab Page - techlaze
http://techlaze.com/2011/11/firefox-new-tab-page-mockups/

======
stephenr
This is a copy of Safari's Top Sites, down to the smallest detail (even the
icon to toggle it is the same)

I'm not saying it's bad to implement a good feature from another browser. I'm
saying the article is shit because the _only_ reference to Safari is this:

Rather that just copying Chrome, Safari and Opera, Mozilla has tried to
innovate a concept that already exists on many popular browsers.

So if by "innovate" you mean "copy exactly" and by "many popular browsers" you
mean "Safari" then yes it's accurate.

